# From melody to full orchestration - videos?



## gsilbers (Jun 24, 2016)

I like the cinesample videos showing real time orchestration from one simple melody or from scratch.
Plenty of books show orchestration/etc techniques but I feel I learn more when
its a video of someone showcasing a simple melody and going to full score. But I cannot find many of those.
I also don't feel it when its showing the full sequenced score afterwards.


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2016)

Not a video, sorry, but here's a great post with audio examples showing how orchestrating a simple melody to full score works, step by step.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 24, 2016)

Vin said:


> Not a video, sorry, but here's a great post with audio examples showing how orchestrating a simple melody to full score works, step by step.


thats pretty cool.


----------



## Jackles (Jun 26, 2016)

In this video, JXL is showing the making of the Furiosa theme for Mad Max Fury Road.
From the simple melody to the full orchestra recording. Awesome material.


----------



## maxime77 (Jun 27, 2016)

This is really great to be able to watch composers working and explaining their workflow. I hope we will be able to see more of these videos in the future!


----------



## Jorgakis (Jun 27, 2016)

Maybe Dirk's Videos? I think he's on this forum, too. I hope I'm allowed to share, but why shouldn't I:


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jun 27, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> Maybe Dirk's Videos? I think he's on this forum, too. I hope I'm allowed to share, but why shouldn't I:



Amen to Dirk's videos, it's very instructive watching him put together a cue and he's very quick at it...


----------



## AllanH (Jun 28, 2016)

Vin said:


> Not a video, sorry, but here's a great post with audio examples showing how orchestrating a simple melody to full score works, step by step.



Great link. I wish Ken-P had gotten around to writing the book on orchestration he mentions. He would have at least one customer


----------



## maxime77 (Jun 28, 2016)

Here is a very nice interview of David Newman, talking about the evolution of the workflow with the apparition of samples, etc.



And another one of Danny Elfman.



I hope that VSL will make more of these interviews, discussing about how they use samples in their workflow, if some remain in the final mix, etc.

Also check out the Alexandre Desplat's interview on their channel if you are interested, I'm not putting it here otherwise the post will be too big.


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## KEnK (Jul 25, 2016)

From the Elfman interview above:
_...I attempt to stay as removed as possible from the over-all trend of where film scoring is going...
...I've felt for the last decade 10-15 years more & more of a sense of almost being a more corporate attitude towards film music...
...In the the middle 80's to today the trend has been against individualism, and more towards finding a more homogenous sound..._

So it isn't just me then...

k


----------

